# APH - Fleas?



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello all,

I've just today got an African Pygmy Hedgehog and I'm soo happy.


HOWEVER I've just seen what Im sure was a flea, not from her though. We've got a cat who is treated quarterly and she doesn't go outside. I know people can get them and bring them inside with out knowing.

As a precautionary measure I wanna get some medication ready, just incase.

I've heard people recommend Xeno 50 mini pipettes, anybody have experience with this.

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Thanks again

Rich


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Rich,

Your post isn't very clear, did you find the flea on her skin? If that's the case Xeno 50 has been rated highly although Stronghold from vets is considered one of the best treatments around.

: victory:


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry, she's in my room. I discovered the flea in my living room so am worried that they could make their way onto her. It's the first flea I've seen but I still want to be prepared just Incase


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

To be honest I wouldn't treat her unless I saw something on her and if you do, Xeno Mini will do just fine.
:2thumb:


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah that's the plan, I just needed to know what brand is safe to buy just ncase I ever need to treat her 

Thanks for our help : victory:


----------



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

They shouldn't be too difficult to spot on your APH if she did have them.
it's quite easy for them to catch them however if you have a cat roaming about in your home with fleas. 
Just have a good nose at her, I put my hog under a lamp and move the lamp about to get a good look at her skin on her back whenever I need to check her. she's usually balled up and pee'd off so it's easy to see her skin.


----------

